# Yoshino Cherry Wine/Champagne Recipe?



## rymily (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a Yoshino Cherry tree that is just about ready to be picked. We'd like to make a six gallon batch of wine or champagne with the cherries. Does anyone have a recipe? Should we pit the cherries? Puree them? We have a Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast we were thinking about using. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## rymily (Jun 23, 2009)

We picked about 10 or so pounds, cut off any bad parts, and kept the pits in and halved the cherries. Should I include the juice as weight?


----------



## St Allie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hiya rymily.. 

.. did you find a recipe online? Having never done cherry wine myself.. I had thought someone might jump in with a recipe for you here..

Allie


----------



## rymily (Jul 3, 2009)

*Cherry wine recipe*

Found this recipe in a book at a brew shop. 

* 6 pounds dark or sour cherries, halved, with pits
* 18 pounds clover honey
* 6 tablespoons acid blend
* 6 teaspoons pectic enzyme
* 6 campden tables
* 6 teaspoons yeast nutrient
* 9 cups orange juice
* Champagne yeast

It seems like a small amount of cherries for a 6 gallon batch. Any thoughts?


----------

